# Uk showing



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

I've been in-hand showing my Connemara x welsh mare at my local show from April - September and she has done quite well with a few firsts and never leaving the ring without a rosette 
Our last show this year and she came away with a first place 
Her registered name is Hendraws Mari , and looking it up there are a few horses with the same name (Hendraws) ( such as Hendraws gwen ) who do showing .

since she is young and I assume hasn't shown before I wanted to take her to just the one show that's very local that I can ride to so she can get used to it but next year I'm hoping to go to a couple of other local ones. 

If she did well in the future I would like to take her to some nice well known shows , however since she is a a welsh x Connemara , will that restrict me from doing that ? Is there classes that she can enter being a cross ?


I'm in the uk so I'm not sure if rules are different in other places :/ thanks


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If she's registered as a part bred welsh then there are classes at the bigger shows for them.


----------



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

jaydee said:


> If she's registered as a part bred welsh then there are classes at the bigger shows for them.


Her passport says welsh cob x ?x


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is that some sort of a passport issued by the Welsh pony and Con Society that's linked to actual registration papers?
I suggest you contact the society if you aren't sure
Registration Regulations

If you can't show her in a part bred welsh breed class at higher level why not show in hunter pony classes?


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Showjumper26 said:


> I've been in-hand showing my Connemara x welsh mare at my local show from April - September and she has done quite well with a few firsts and never leaving the ring without a rosette
> Our last show this year and she came away with a first place
> Her registered name is Hendraws Mari , and looking it up there are a few horses with the same name (Hendraws) ( such as Hendraws gwen ) who do showing .
> 
> ...


Hi show jumper..I just wondered if you could help me with something.
I see in your picture (she's beautiful by the way) you show her in a baucher bit,I am looking to do local shows next year with my welsh sec c x, but she is currently Bitless,I need to find a bit she will accept and one that is show legal,I thought of maybe a baucher Waterford or some other variation of the Waterford but I don't know which bits I can use in shows as the rules just say snaffle with single reins...are Waterford's classed as snaffles do you know??


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Water fords are classed as snaffles but I would never use one on a horse that is not use to a bit. 

I started all my youngsters in one of the Myler bits, shaped to the horses mouth which they seem to like.

You can go to one of the bit banks and hire a bit to try, if the horse likes it then you can buy one, if not you can swap for another to try.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Waterfords aren't show ring 'legal'
A Baucher bit with a plain single jointed or French link mouthpiece is allowed in dressage but not something you'd expect to see in ridden UK show classes


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I also see that the OP is using a chain under the chin for control, this is not allowed in bigger shows and as can be seen by the picture, the horse has its head up which shortens its neck - not good. The horse needs to learn to lead correctly under all conditions.


----------



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> I also see that the OP is using a chain under the chin for control, this is not allowed in bigger shows and as can be seen by the picture, the horse has its head up which shortens its neck - not good. The horse needs to learn to lead correctly under all conditions.


hello , i just wanted to say that the show this photo was taken at was a very casual 16 and under show , aimed to give tips and advice while in the show ring. they do not mind what you are wearing or what bridle or bit you are using ect. this was one of my first ever showing shows with my new youngster ( i used to showjump with my pony and have no previous showing experience) since this photo we have improved and i have changed my bridle, bit and invested in some proper showing attire for myself. the bit im using is a hanging cheek snaffle and since i ride to the show as it is very local i find it easier to keep the same bridle and bit on for convenience. the lead i am using is not for control it is simply what i show in. i was slightly offended when you suggested that my horse needs to learn to lead correctly and the words "not good". at the show the judge suggested i try to get her head up into the air , which is the reason her head is like that. we were just starting out and we were both very new to showing . since then we have been practicing more and she now trots with her head down nicely. i am sure that you did not intentionally mean to offend me but i never admitted to being perfect , we are both young and learning as we go. sorry but i felt this needed to be said. have a nice day


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Showjumper26 said:


> i am sure that you did not intentionally mean to offend me but i never admitted to being perfect , we are both young and learning as we go. sorry but i felt this needed to be said. have a nice day


Why would you be offended? if you know you are not perfect, why are you upset when people, who have far more experience, point out the 'areas for improvement' for the benefit of others.

We all share stuff here, and rarely if ever is the picture perfect, because we all have areas to improve on. Now in this case the comments were for the benefit of someone else, not as a criticism of you.


----------

